
Debounce Your React Code to Improve Performance - treyhuffine
https://medium.com/gitconnected/debounce-react-and-redux-code-for-improved-performance-4b8d3c19e305
======
treyhuffine
A debounce is a technique used frequently in the front end to spread out
actions that require heavy computation. This article shows how a technique
that has been around for years still works with modern JavaScript and
libraries.

